# NE nor' easter 06



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

town truck i will also have pics of my sons tractor he wants to put on here.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

*as of 2:45 PM*

About 15 inches but i think its more around 17 its just blowing alot and its snowing about 1-2 inches and hrs right now!


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

I MISS THE SNOW:crying:


----------



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

22 inches in south windsor CT

24 Inches in east windsor CT where this pic was taken...

Its his car in his driveway. If you can see it.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c360/sickmax/maxima stuff/DSC03666copy.jpg


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

24'' in Oxford, Southbury area payup payup payup


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice to see a good OLE Chevy workin it.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

mystic you are offically a snow wacker! where u sleeping in the truck waiting for the flakes to fall?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Whoa, that's a sweet old FJ in the first pic!!


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Thats quite a bit of snow. I wish I had taken picture of my truck. I had 3 inches of ice all the way around the hydraulic lines and all over the grill of my truck. I finally knocked all the ice off when the weight of the ice loosened the hydraulic line and the plow didn't move. Thats anohter reason why I keep a small crow bar in the truck


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

ever think a car buried like that one in the pic was a snow pile at 4 am?

then you go to stack more snow to it and the snow falls off?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> mystic you are offically a snow wacker! where u sleeping in the truck waiting for the flakes to fall?


lol i dont do commerical so i just wait for the strom to stop to hit up the residentuals, if you don't like it call me up ill be happy to sub a few of your lots


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes, I agree the fj40 is nice. Who does it belong to?


Zack


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

is that a for sale sign in the window of the FJ?


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

LINY Rob said:


> is that a for sale sign in the window of the FJ?


do you mean that toyota in the back round if thats what u are talking about that its sold.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

i telll u what timmy, next yr you can plow for me o n the hour


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> i telll u what timmy, next yr you can plow for me o n the hour


Maybe, i might be on city next year...


----------

